# Focal nodular hyperplasia of the liver



## Griffin (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a physician billing focal nodular hyperplasia and per the x ray report it is of the liver.  I was looking at the dx 239.0 or 751.60.  Can anyone help and what the correct diagnosis would be Thanks,


----------



## Millface (Dec 16, 2011)

*Hyperplasia-Liver*

Since it is documetned as focal nodular I would suggest 751.69 "other anomalies" instead of the 751.60 "unspecified anomaly".
Thanks,
Tara


----------

